# Duyuru > Siyaset >  AksuÂ´dan BaşÂ´ı kızdıracak açıklama İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, B

## anau

*AksuÂ´dan BaşÂ´ı kızdıracak açıklama*

İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Başğın, akademikkariyer kazanmadan Â´Prof. Dr.Â´ unvanını kullandığının tespit edildiğini açıkladı.
Haberi KaydetArkadaşına Gönder

20 Eylül 2005 14:20 - 122 Yorum - 7,999 Okunma 


CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgunğun, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Başğın Türk Medeni Kanunuğnun hükümlerine göre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.

Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Başğı eleştiren bir kitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazı bilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlar hakkında açılan davanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Başğın kullandığı Â´Prof. Dr.Â´ unvanını Azerbaycan Bakü üniversitesiğnden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Başğın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonucuna varıldığını belirten Aksu, Â´YüK Başkanlığığnca adı geçenin Prof. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştirÂ´ dedi.

Aksu, Haydar Başğın ortağı olduğu şirketler hakkında Başbakanlıkğın onayı doğrultusunda inceleme yapıldığını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarla ilgili gerekli işlemlerin yerine getirildiğini kaydetti.

http://www.haber7.com/haber/20050920...k-aciklama.php


*HAYDAR BAş HAKKINDA 3 AYRI SORU üNERGESI TBMM'DE*



[Sesonline] Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi (CHP) Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun, İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu'nun, Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik'in ve Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek'in yanıtlaması istemiyle Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi (BTP) Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş hakkında basında yer alan iddialarla ilgili 3 ayrı soru önergesi verdi.



CHP Hatay Milletvekili Durgun'un önergesindeki sorular şöyle:



-Haydar Baş isimli şahıs hangi vakıf ve derneklerin kurucusu, yöneticisi ve üyesidir?



-Bu kuruluşlar resmi makamlarca denetlenmiş midir? Denetlenmişse sonuçlar nedir? Bu kuruluşlarla ilgili sürdürülen yasal soruşturma var mıdır? Haydar Baş hakkında güvenlik birimlerine kaç şikayette bulunulmuştur? Bu şikayetler üzerine hangi işlemler yapılmıştır?



-Basına yansıyan, Haydar Baş'ın aleyhinde yayın ve haber yapan kişileri, kendi taraftarlarını tahrik ederek tehdit ettiği doğru mudur?



-Trabzon'da yaşanan, bildiri dağıtan gençlere dönük saldırı olayı sırasında bu ilde yayın yapan Kadırga TV'nin provokasyona dönük haber yaptığı tespit edilmiş midir? Edilmiş ise, hangi yasal yollara başvurulmuştur?



-Haydar Baş isimli kişinin, kullandığı Profesörlük ünvanı, Yüksek üğretim Kurulu tarafından onaylanmış mıdır? Bu kişinin, yayınlanan kitap, dergi ve televizyonlarda profesör unvanını kullanması hakkı var mıdır? Yoksa, unvanın sahte kullanımından dolayı, soruşturma açılmış mıdır? Konu yargıya intikal ettirilmiş midir?



-Haydar Baş'ın basına yansıyan nikahsız olarak yaşadığı kadından 17 çocuk sahibi olduğu ve bu çocukları resmi nikahlı eşi üzerine kaydettirdiği bilgileri doğru mudur? Bu çocukların doğum tarihleri bir insanın biyolojik doğurma sürelerine uygun mudur?...
http://forum.memurlar.net/topic.aspx?id=37501&page=2

*HAYDAR BAş, HAVADAN "PROF" OLMUş**
İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş’ın, akademik kariyer kazanmadan "Prof. Dr." unvanını kullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi. 
CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun’un, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Baş’ın Türk Medeni Kanunu’nun hükümlerine göre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.
Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Baş’ı eleştiren bir kitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazı bilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlar hakkında açılan davanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Baş’ın kullandığı "Prof. Dr." unvanını Azerbaycan Bakü üniversitesi’nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Baş’ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonucuna varıldığını belirten Aksu, "YüK Başkanlığı’nca adı geçenin Prof. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştir" dedi.

Aksu, Haydar Baş’ın ortağı olduğu şirketler hakkında Başbakanlık’ın onayı doğrultusunda inceleme yapıldığını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarla ilgili gerekli işlemlerin yerine getirildiğini kaydetti.





Varan 2:

EVRAKTA SAHTECİLİK

Beğımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş, hakkında ‘kamu görevlilerine yalan beyanda bulunma’ suçundan başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında ifade verdi. 

Dün öğleden sonra Ankara Adalet Sarayı’na gelen Baş’ın ifadesi, soruşturmayı yürüten Basın Savcısı Nadi Türkaslan tarafından alındı. Adliyeden ayrılırken niçin geldiğine ilişkin, ‘Hem ziyaret hem ticaret. Beni, buralarda değil miting alanlarında izleyin’ diyen Baş, diğer soruları yanıtsız bıraktı. Bir kişinin suç duyurusu üzerine, Haydar Baş hakkında, ‘nikÃ¡hsız yaşadığı kadınlardan olan çocuklarını, resmi nikÃ¡hlı eşi üzerine kaydettirdiği’ iddiasıyla soruşturma başlatıldığı öğrenildi. Soruşturmanın, Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun ‘resmi belgenin düzenlenmesinde yalan beyan’ başlığını taşıyan ve 3 aydan 2 yıla kadar hapis cezasını öngören 206. maddesine muhalefet suçundan yürütüldüğü belirtildi. 



Varan 3:

SAHTEKAR HAYDAR BAş, İMAM NİKAHLI EşLERİNİ DE NOTER TASDİKLİ YALANCI YAPTI


Sahtekar haydar baş, sitemizde ortaya koyduğumuz en gerçek doğruları İNKAR EDEMEDİğİ ve AKSİNİ İSPATLAYAMADIğINDAN yine her zamanki gibi hileli yollarına başvuruyor. SahtekarlIklarInI örtbas edebİlmek İçİn İmam nİkahlI eşlerİne, noterden tasdİklİ yalan söyletİyor, “Bİz bunun karIlarI değİlİz” dedİrtİyor. Kendisiyle ilgili en gerçek doğruları ortaya koyan bizlere de iftira atarak, iftira atıyorlar diye suç duyurusunda bulunuyor. Malum doğru söyleyeni 9 köyden kovarlar. BİZLER ESKİ MüRİTLERİ OLARAK, 9 DEğİL 999 KüYDEN DE KOVULSAK, YİNE DE BİLDİğİMİZ DOğRULARI KORKMADAN ANLATMAYA, SAHTEKAR HAYDAR BAş’IN GERüEK YüZüNü BüTüN KAİNATA GüSTERMEYE NİYETLİ VE KARARLIYIZ 
 


HAYDAR BAş HAREM KURMUş, 4 Eşİ VAR, KAü TANESİNİ DE ESKİTİP BİR KENARA ATMIş DİYORUZ. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR. 


SİZLERE İFTİRACI HAYDAR BAş’IN EVLERİNİN ADRESLERİNİ VERDİK. GİDİN O EVLERE TANIşIN EşLERİYLE DEDİK. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR.


üOCUKLARININ NüFUSTAKİ BİLGİLERİNİ VERDİK. NüFUS İDARESİNDE EVRAKTA SAHTECİLİK YAPTI DİYORUZ. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR.


AZERBAYCAN'DAN PARA İLE YüKSEK LİSANS, DOKTORA, DOüENTLİK VE PROFLUK DİPLOMASINI HEPSİNİ BİRDEN TOPTAN SATIN ALDI, üNVANI SAHTE DİYORUZ. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR. 
ORTADA üDüL NAMINA BİR BELGE YOK, BUNLARIN HEPSİ ALDATMACA, GüZ BOYAMA DİYORUZ. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR. 
BİZ ASLA YALAN SüYLEMEDİK. ASLA İFTİRA ATMADIK. SADECE VE SADECE DOğRUYU, YALNIZCA DOğRUYU SüYLEDİK. DOğRU SüYLEYENİ 9 KüYDEN KOVARLAR DİYE BOşUNA SüYLEMEMİşLER. 


BİZ ESKİ MüRİTLERİ OLARAK, 9 DEğİL 999 KüYDEN DE KOVULSAK, YİNE DE BİLDİğİMİZ DOğRULARI KORKMADAN ANLATMAYA, SAHTEKAR HAYDAR BAş’IN GERüEK YüZüNü BüTüN KAİNATA GüSTERMEYE NİYETLİ VE KARARLIYIZ 


Varan 4:

şEYH HAYDAR BAş’IN üOCUKLARI HALEN ARTMAYA DEVAM EDİYOR ve NüFUSA KAYITLARI PROBLEM OLUYOR
Sahtekar şeyh Haydar Baş’ın geçen ayın sonunda (Nisan 2005) İstanbul’ da 19. çocuğu dünyaya geldi. Ama ilk eşi Ayşe Baş’tan değildi tabii ki, bu bebek te imam nikahlı eşlerinden birisine ait. Sahteci Haydar Baş, yine bu bebeği için de evrakta sahtecilik yaptı ve nüfus idaresinden bebeğinin gerçek annesini sakladı. Bu bebeği de, ilk eşi Ayşe Baş’ın üzerine kaydettirdi. 

Oysa Ayşe Baş Hanımefendi şu anda 53 yaşında, menapozda ve ayrıca bu bebek doğduğu sırada kendisi İstanbul Meltem Hastanesi’nde ameliyatta idi. Ayrıca O, Haydar Baş’a 8 çocuk vermiş ve vazifesini ziyadesiyle yerine getirmişti.



Sahteci Haydar Baş, yine her zaman olduğu gibi, kendisi utandığı ve korktuğu için nüfus idaresine gidemedi ve bebeğinin kaydettirmek için, yakınındaki müritlerini gönderdi. Zavallı bebek, büyüdüğünde nüfus cüzdanında annesi hanesinde, gerçek annesinin ismini göremeyecek. Diğer, kendisi gibi gerçek anneleri TC Nüfus İdaresi’nden saklanan 11 kardeşi gibi. 



Ayşe Baş’tan olan 8 çocuğun haricinde, gerçek anneleri nüfusta belli olmayan 11 çocuğun hepsine DNA testi yapılsa, Sahteci Haydar Baş’ın kaç ayrı kadından çocuk edindiği ortaya çıkmış olacak….



Bir de daha kayıtlara girmemiş, nüfusta gözükmemiş, halen saklanılan çocukların durumunu da siz düşünün…. 



Kaynak:



http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=164703

HAYDAR BAş, HAVADAN "PROF" OLMUş

http://www.haberturk.com/[email protected]=198866

HAYDAR BAş'IN PROFESüRLüğü SAHTE üIKTI... 
http://www.internethaber.com/mays/article_view.php?aid=315109

HAYDAR BAş'IN PROF’LUğU SAHTE Mİ ?
http://www.haber7.com/haber.php?haber_id=112403

Aksu'dan Baş'ı kızdıracak açıklama.
http://www.objektifhaber.com/yeni/Detay.asp?GuvenlikID=68O70O71O70O
AKSU, HAYDAR BAş’I KIZDIRACAK !
http://www.internetajans.com/haber_detay.asp?id=1859
HAYDAR BAş SAHTE PROFESüRMüş!..
http://www.haber1.com/haber.asp?id=91827
HAYDAR BAş'IN PROF’LUğU SAHTE !
http://www.havadis.net/haberdevami.asp?haberID=5841
HAYDAR BAş'IN PROF’LUğU SAHTE üIKTI... 
http://www.sonsayfa.com/haber.php?haber_id=100322
Baş, kariyer sahibi değilmiş.
http://www.aktifhaber.com/read_news.php?nID=48084&group=0

HAYDAR BAş'IN PROF’LUğU SAHTE Mİ ?
http://www.maksimum.com/haberler/h/aksu_btp_lideri_haydar_bas.php
Aksu: "BTP lideri Haydar Baş profesör değil!"
http://www.habera.com
Aksu: BTP lideri, akademik kariyer kazanmadan Prof.Dr ünvanı kullanmış
http://www.nethaber.com.tr/index.php?h=29795

Haydar Baş, 'Prof.Dr' değilmiş.
http://haber.tnn.net/haber_detay.asp?ID=1267987&cat=POL
Aksu: "Haydar Baş'ın (profesör) olmadığı tesbit edildi"
http://www.haber10.com/haber/1942/
MEMUR OLMADIğI İüİN BİR şEY YAPILAMAMIş

HAYDAR BAş YARGI üNüNE üIKTI
http://www.sesonline.net/php/genel_sayfa.php?KartNo=33278

HAYDAR BAş'A SORUşTURMA! İFADE VERDİ.
http://www.haberturk.com/[email protected]=191308

BAş'I BU SEFER DERTTE
http://www.internethaber.com/mays/article_view.php?aid=302428

HAYDAR BAş'A NİKAH SORUşTURMASI
http://www.haber7.com/haber.php?haber_id=101036

YALAN BEYAN HAYDAR BAş'I YAKTI...
http://www.internetajans.com/haber_detay.asp?id=73715

HAYDAR BAş'A 4 Eş DAVASI 
http://www.habervitrini.com/haber.asp?id=180131

HAYDAR BAş'A NESEP SORGUSU
http://www.haber1.com/haber.asp?id=84479

HAYDAR BAş'A NİKAH SORGUSU
http://www.aktifhaber.com/read_news.php?nID=41141

YALAN BEYAN HAYDAR BAş'I YAKTI...
http://www.internetgazete.com/newsdetail.asp?NewsID=459

BAş'IN BAşI DERTTE
http://www.hakimiyet.com/detail.php?id=739

YALAN BEYAN HAYDAR BAş'I YAKTI...
http://www.onlineostim.com/haber_detay.php?id=1801

HAYDAR BAş İFADE VERDİ.
http://www.mercektv.com/Detay.asp?GuvenlikID=66O69O73O72O73O
BTP LİDERİ HAYDAR BAş'A SORUşTURMA
http://www.maksimum.com/haberler/h/btp_lideri_haydar_basa_sorusturma.phpSAVCI, BAğIMSIZ TüRKİYE PARTİSİ BAşKANI HAYDAR BAş HAKKINDA "NİKAHSIZ EşİNDEN OLAN üOCUKLARINI,RESMİ NİKAHLI Eşİ üZERİNE KAYDETTİRDİğİ" İDDİASIYLA SORUşTURMA BAşLATTI.
http://www.netgazete.com/detay.aspx?nID=544155&winmode=pop&openerref=http%2 5
http://www.haydarbastarikati.com*

*Haydar Baş Nikahsız yaşadığı kadınlardan olan çocuklarını, nikahlı eşi*Nikahsız yaşadığı kadınlardan olan çocuklarını, nikahlı eşinin üzerine kaydettirdiği gerekçesiyle hakkında dava açılan Haydar Baş bugün ifade verdi.
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş hakkında soruşturma açıldı. Baş\'ın iki yıla kadar hapsinin istenmesine neden olan olay ise bir beyana uzanıyor.
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş, hakkında \'\'kamu görevlilerine yalan beyanda bulunma\'\' suçundan başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında ifade verdi. 

Ankara Adalet Sarayı\'na öğleden sonra gelen Baş\'ın ifadesi, soruşturmayı yürüten Basın Savcısı Nadi Türkaslan tarafından alındı. Adliyeden ayrılırken niçin geldiğine ilişkin A.A muhabirinin sorusu üzerine, \'\'Hem ziyaret hem ticaret. Beni, buralarda değil miting alanlarında izleyin\'\' diyen Baş, diğer soruları yanıtsız bıraktı. 

Bir kişinin suç duyurusu üzerine, Haydar Baş hakkında, \'\'nikahsız yaşadığı kadınlardan olan çocuklarını, resmi nikahlı eşi üzerine kaydettirdiği\'\' iddiasıyla soruşturma başlatıldığı öğrenildi. 

Soruşturmanın, Türk Ceza Kanunu\'nun (TCK) \'\'resmi belgenin düzenlenmesinde yalan beyan\'\' başlığını taşıyan ve 3 aydan 2 yıla kadar hapis cezasını öngören 206. maddesine muhalefet suçundan yürütüldüğü belirtildi.
*Kaynak: Anadolu Ajans
http://www.aktifhaber.com/news_detail.php?id=41141

Haydar Baş DP'ye Oy Vermemiş!


CHP Lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun 12 Eylül Referandumunda oy kullanamaması hafızalardayken, 12 Haziran seçimlerinde daha ilginç bir olaya şahit olduk!
şaka değil gerçek: Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş'ın oyunu kullandığı sandıktan, seçim ittifakı yaptığı Demokrat Parti'ye 1 oy bile çıkmadı.
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi (BTP) Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş son seçimlere, Namık Kemal Zeybek'in Genel Başkanı olduğu Demokrat Parti ile birleşerek, DP çatısı altında girmişti.

Seçimlerde Demokrat Parti (DP) Bursa Milletvekili Adayı olan Haydar Baş, oyunu Bursa'nın Nilüfer İlçesine bağlı üağrışan Köyü'ndeki 1163 numaralı sandıkta kullandı.

Ancak 268 seçmenin oy kullandığı 1163 numaralı sandıktan Demokrat Partiye (DP) hiç oy çıkmadığı öğrenildi.

Bu durum kafaları hayli karıştırdı. 

OYUNU KİME VERDİ?

Siyasi bir partinin genel başkanı olarak oyunu kullanan “Haydar Baş eğer kendi partisine oy vermediyse kime oy verdi”şeklinde akıllarda soru işaretleri bıraktı.

Genel Başkana Seçim Sansürü

12 Haziran'da oy kullanmasının ardından, Haydar Baş'a yakınlığıyla bilinen yayın organı Yeni Mesaj gazetesinin internet sitesinde, “Prof. Dr. Baş, oyunu Bursa'da kullandı ” başlığı ile bir haber yayınlanarak, Baş'ın oyunu Bursa'nın Nilüfer İlçesine bağlı üağrışan Köyü'ndeki 1163 numaralı sandıkta kullandığından bahsedildi. Ancak seçim sonuçlarının açıklanmasının hemen ardından, habere sansür konularak içeriğinin değiştirildiği anlaşıldı. Ziyaretçiler haber başlığını google'da aratıp çıkan sonuca tıkladıklarında “Mecburi istikamet uzlaşma” başlıklı ayrı bir haberle karşılaştılar.

Ancak google'da çıkan sonucun ”önbellek” kısmına tıklandığında sansürlenen haberin orijinal haline ulaşılabildiği anlaşıldı.

Yeni Mesaj gazetesinin bu sansürü, partilerini destekleyen tabanından bu durumu saklamak istemesi olarak ve partisine gönül veren binlerce insanı kandırmak olarak yorumlandı.

268 Seçmen Oy kullandı

Oyunu DP Bursa milletvekili adayı olarak, Bursa'nın Nilüfer İlçesine bağlı üağrışan Köyü'ndeki 1163 numaralı sandıkta kullanan Haydar Baş'ın sandığında oyunu kullanan 268 seçmenden hiçbiri Demokrat Partiye oy vermedi. 

1163 numaralı sandıktan Demokrat Partiye (DP) hiç oy çıkmazken, AK Parti 101 oyla birinci parti oldu. Ak Partinin ardından sırasıyla CHP 100, MHP 45, HEPAR 7, SP5, HAS Parti 2, Bağımsızlar 4 ve DSP 1 oy aldı. Sandıkta oyunu kullanan 2 seçmen ise geçersiz oy kullandı.

BU DA HABERİN ORİJİNAL HALİ:

HABERİN DEğİşTİRİLMİş HALİ:


VE BU DA SEüİM SONUüLARI





Habervaktim

Yeni Asya & Haydar Baş İttifakının Sırrı?


Nurculuk ekolünün kurucusu Said-i Nursi'yi Hıristiyan olarak lanse etmeye çalışan bir grupla Yeni Asya'cılar arasındaki ittifakın sırrı ne?
Yeni Asya Gazetesi’nin Aydınlık Gazetesi’nin basımını yaptığının ortaya çıkması büyük yankı uyandırdı.
şimdi de, yayınlarında Nurculuk ekolünün kurucusu Said-i Nursi’nin öğretilerinin ve Risale-i Nur kitaplarının tanıtımını yapan Yeni Asya cemaati lideri Mehmet Kutlular’ın seçim tercihleri tartışma konusu oldu.
Demokrat Parti seçimlere Haydar Baş’ın Genel Başkanlığı’nı yaptığı Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi (BTP) ile ittifak yaparak girmişti.
Yeni Asya cemaati de, Mehmet Kutlular’ın talebiyle seçimlerde Haydar Baş’ın ittifak ortağı olduğu Demokrat Parti’ye oy verdi.
Haydar Baş, Doğu Perinçek’in Aydınlık grubu ve Milli Görüş görünümlü Milli üözüm grubu ile birlikte Nurculuğa karşı verdiği savaşla bilinir.
Bu ekip, Nurculuk ekolünün kurucusu Said-i Nursi’yi ‘Hıristiyan’ olarak gösterip ‘Dinler arası Diyalog’ başlıklı Cd’ler hazırlattı ve mümkün olan her platformda dağıtımını yaptırdı.
İnternet medyasında, sosyal ağlarda sürekli Said-i Nursi’nin Hıristiyan olduğu propagandasını yaptılar.
İşte bu faaliyetlerin merkezindeki Haydar Baş, son seçimlerde Yeni Asya cemaatinin oylarını almayı bildi.
Seçimlerde bir Stockholm Sendromu yaşandıysa eğer, bu Yeni Asya’nın Haydar Baş’a verdiği destek olsa gerek!

Postmedya
http://www.aktifhaber.com/yeni-asya-...ri-460754h.htm
Haydar Baş Büyük Konuştu!


Demokrat Parti Bursa Milletvekili Adayı ve Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş büyük konuştu
Demokrat Parti Bursa Milletvekili Adayı ve Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş, 12 Haziran seçimlerinde her aileden 1 oy alacaklarını belirterek,"Seçmenin yüzde 55'i bizde. 12 Haziran seçimlerinde Türkiye'de 17 milyon kişiden oy alacağız. Güzel bir sinerji oluşturarak bu devi uyandıralım" dedi.
Yaklaşan genel seçimler öncesinde hazırlıklarını sürdüren siyasi partiler, milletvekilli adaylarını kamuoyuna tanıtıyor. Demokrat Parti (DP) Bursa İl teşkilatı, Bursa milletvekili adaylarını tanıttı. Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi ile Demokrat Parti'nin seçimlere birlikte hazırlanma kararının ardından Bursa'da DP'den 1. sıra milletvekili adayı olan Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş, Altınceylan Restoran'da partililerle buluştu. DP ile birlikte Türkiye'ye ciddi sanayi yatırımlarının olduğunu söyleyen Baş, Celal Bayar, Adnan Menderes, Süleyman Demirel, Turgut üzal, Tansu üiller'in ülkeye önemli kazanımlar sağladığını dile getirdi.
"HER AİLEDE 1 DP'Lİ VAR"
DP'nin cumhuriyetin ikinci partisi olduğunu belirten Baş, 12 Haziran seçimlerinde 17 milyon seçmenden oy alacaklarını dile getirdi. Baş,"Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu'nun rakamlarına göre, Türkiye'de 17 milyon aile var. Her ailede mutlaka bir DP'li vardır. Fazla bir şey değil. Her aileden kendi oyumuzu istiyoruz. Bu da 17 milyon oy yapar ve bizi iktidara taşır. Sinerjiyi oluşturarak devi uyandırmalıyız. Var mısınız buna? DP, ulu bir çınardır. Bu ulu çınarı sulayacağız. Bu ulu çınarın dallarını budaklarını kısa zamanda yukarı çıkartacağız" diye konuştu.
Zamanında seçim vaatlerinde ev hanımlarına ve işsizlere maaş taahhüt ettiğinde kendisine 'deli' yakıştırması yapıldığını hatırlatan Baş, birçok siyasi partinin kendi projelerini seçim propagandasına koyduğunu dile getirdi. Baş, "Beni hep çekiştiriyorlardı. Bu iş olur mu diye? Bu projeler dünyada ilgi görmeye başladığı zaman ilk önce Has Parti ortaya çıktı. 'Ben 800 vereceğim' dedi. Ardından CHP '600 TL' vereceğini duyurdu. AK Parti 'çek vereceğim' dedi. Biz kaldık geride. Bunları Haydar hocadan alın desenize. Bizim anlayışımız ile onların anlayışı arasında fark var" ifadelerini kullandı.
ASGARİ üCRET 3 BİN TL
Baş, iktidara gelmesi durumunda asgari ücreti 3 bin TL yapacağını öne sürdü. Baş,"Bunun kaynağı gayrisafi milli hasılattır. Bu parayı ev hanımı, vatandaşlık maaşı, burs, harç olarak geri vereceğiz. Piyasada müthiş bir rahatlık olacak. Kazancımız katlanacak. Biz 'bunu veririz' diyoruz" dedi.
"AMERİKA PARASI MORGA GİDECEK"
Avrupa Birliği'nin ayakta kalmak için kendi fikirlerine uymak zorunda olduğunu kaydeden Baş, milli paranın devreye sokulmasıyla Amerikan dolarının morga göndereceklerini kaydetti. Baş, sözlerini şu şekilde sürdürdü:
"Ben bu işi iyi biliyorum. Benim tezim dünyayı kurtarır. Bu ülkeyi kurtarmak için yola çıktık. Bir yürek bin yürek olduk. Köle zihniyetine 'dur' demeye var mıyız. Türk lirasını hayata geçirecek olan Demokrat iktidarı olacak. Güne doğacak. Hep beraber bunları yaşayacağız. Allah'ın izniyle. Kır atı şaha kaldırmaya var mısınız?. Hiç endişe etmeyin. Bu işi yaparız. Amerika kim ki? Türk parasının dünya parası olduğu zaman Amerika parası morga gidecek"

http://www.aktifhaber.com/haydar-bas...tu-429735h.htm

Alevi Yazardan Haydar Baş Güzellemesi


Güneş Gazetesi'nin alevi yazarı Rıza Zelyut, Haydar Baş'ı öve öve bitiremedi... Köşesinde bakın nasıl reklam yaptı?
Aleviler de tıpkı Kürtler gibi... Sayıları tam olarak bilinmiyor ama üzerinde sürekli spekülasyonlar yapılıyor ve herkes kendine göre bir sayı ortaya atıyor.
Alevilerle ilgili bir başka ayrıntı da şu: Farklı farklı Alevilik çeşitleri var, bir birlik yok.
Kimisi Aleviliği bir mezhep olarak tanımlarken kimileri Aleviliği bir din ya da İslam'dan ayrı bir öğreti gibi tanımlıyor.
Güneş Gazetesi yazarı Rıza Zelyut da bugün köşesini Alevilik konusuna ayırmış.
Alevilerin en önemli eksikliklerinin alevilik eğitimi olduğunu belirten Zelyut, yazısında Haydar Baş'ın Alevilik konusundaki yeni kitabının reklamını yapmış. Onun kitaplarını öve öve bitiremeyen Rıza Zelyut, Alevi derneklerine de kitabı almaları için tavsiyede bulunuyor.
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı olan Haydar Baş, genel seçimlerde DP ile ittifak yapmış ve ancak kendisi ittifak yaptığı partiye oy vermemişti. üünkü Haydar Baş'ın oy kullandığı sandıktan DP'ye hiç oy çıkmamıştı.
İşte Güneş Gazetesi Yazar Rıza Zelyut'un Haydar Baş güzellemesi...
Yazısından ilgili bölüm;
Prof. Haydar Baş; yıllar süren ciddi bir çalışma ile tarihteki çok önemli kaynakları, kitap olarak hizmetimize sunuyor.
BüTüN KAYNAKLAR HİZMETİNİZDE
Prof. Baş bu önemli eserleri hazırlarken çok geniş ve çok titiz bir çalışma yapmış. Bütün İslam kaynaklarını taramış. Bir olayla ilgili bütün değişik anlatımları nakletmiş. Böylece bizlere; geçmişi çok geniş bir biçimde yorumlama ve anlama imkanı yaratmış.
üzellikle Alevi derneklerinin, vakıflarının, dergahlarının bu kitapları kitaplıklarına almalarını öneriyorum. şimdiye kadar şuraya buraya serpiştirilmiş bilgilerin toplu biçimde hizmetinizde olduğunu görünüz. Tartışılan konuların veya bilgilerin kaynaklarını da bu çalışmalardan yakalayabilirsiniz.
Konu ile ilgilenen bilim adamlarına da aynı kaynakları öneriyorum.
Prof. Baş'ın bu emeği için de kendisine teşekkür ediyorum. Hak yardımcısı; Ali yoldaşı olsun...

http://www.aktifhaber.com/alevi-yaza...si-471157h.htm

Haydar Baş'a İtiraz Etti Dayak Yedi
Haydar Baş'ın bir televizyon kanalında Peygamberimizleilgili söylediği söze itiraz etmesi yüzünden canlı yayında dayak yiyen seyircihayatını zor kurtamış.

http://www.aktifhaber.com/video-gale...-yedi-1506.htmHaydar Baş'a İtiraz Etti Dayak Yedi

Haydar Baş'ın Hz. Muhammed GAF'ı


Haydar Baş, Mesaj TV'de hükümetin ekonomi programını eleştirirken, İslamiyetle ilgili örnek verdiği sırada stüdyodaki bir konuğun sözleri ortalığı karıştırdı
Mesaj TV'de Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş, Mesaj TV'deki Eko Analiz programında hükümetin ekonomik programı hakkında eleştirilerini, İslam ve Müslümanlıkla ilgili konularla da desteklemesi sırasında peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed'e 'Muhammed' demesi canlı yayında stüdyoda bulunan bir konuğun tepkisini çekince olanlar oldu..

'Hocam resmen şeytana uyuyorsunuz.. Muhammed dediğiniz kişi çocuk değil' diye çıkışınca stüdyodaki diğer konukların hışmına uğradı. 

Proramın yönetmeni konuklar arasındaki arbedeyi göstermedi ancak seslerden oldukça sert bir kavganın yaşandığı anlaşılıyordu..

Haydar Baş'ın tüm ısrarlarına rağmen, tepki gösteren izleyicinin yediği dayağın şiddeti çığlık seslerinden anlaşıldı..

Programda daha sonra ses tamamen kesildi ve hemen ardından reklama girildi.

http://www.aktifhaber.com/haydar-bas...fi-385381h.htm

Haydar baş: Genç Kumayla Nefis Terbiyesi!..Genç Kumayla Nefis Terbiyesi!..


Feminst yazar Hidayet şefkatli Tuksal'ın isim vermeden söylediği "genç eş alıp nefislerini terbiye eden cemaatin" hangisi olduğu ortaya çıktı...
İslamcı feminist yazar Hidayet şefkatli Tuksal, adını vermek istemediği bir cemaatte, kadınların nefislerini terbiye adına, kocalarına genç eş alıp aynı evde yaşadıklarını, böylece nefislerini terbiye etmeye çalıştıklarını söyledi, ortalık karıştı.
Tuksal, cemaatin ileri gelenlerinden birinin eşinden öğrendiği ve bizzat kendi gözleriyle de tanık olduğu olayı şöyle anlattı: “Bir akrabam vasıtasıyla tanıştım. Tesadüfen evine gittim. Baktım evde genç bir hanım. Sonradan öğrendim kendisine kuma almış. Akrabamdan da öğrendiğime göre cemaatte hanımlar nefis terbiyesini öyle yapıyorlar. Kocalarına genç bir eş alıyorlar. Onlarla birlikte aynı evde veya apartmanda yaşıyorlar. Böylece bir nefisleri terbiye oluyor.”
Peki Tuksal’ın isim vermekten ısrarla kaçındığı bu cemaat hangisi?
Bu cemaatin Kadiri Tarikatı’ndan şeyhliğini ilan eden Haydar Baş’ın cemaati olduğunu ortaya çıkardı.
Feminst yazar Hidayet Tuksal’ın anlattığı olayın benzerlerini 9 yıl boyunca Haydar Baş'ın müridi olan ve daha sonra cemaatten ayrılarak “Allah Rızası Anonim Aş” adlı kitap yazan Hasan Songür anlatıyor.
Songür kitabında şu hatırasına yer veriyor, “Bir kadın ellisine merdiven dayamış kocasına on yedi yaşlarında iki tane kuma alırsa ... Onun hakkında ne düşünürsünüz? Bu kadının evliya olduğuna dair yorumlar yaptılar, yoksa böyle bir şey yapabilir miydi? üstelik üç kadın da aynı evde barış ve huzur içinde yaşıyordu.”
Songür kitabında “Tarikattaki kızlar, şeyh efendi ile evlenen bir kızı, kesinlikle cehennem ateşinin yakmayacağına inanıyorlardı. üünkü; şeyhin kutsal tenine değen kadının cehenneminde yakmaya Allah razı olmazmış”şeklinde Haydar Baş cemaatiyle ilgili şok bilgilere de yer veriyor.
Kaynak: Elma Haber


http://www.aktifhaber.com/genc-kumay.....-376316h.htm

Haydar Baş'dan 'Hayır' Kampanyası


Son genel seçimlerde 182 bin oy alan marjinal parti BTP’nin Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş sürpriz biçimde referanduma ‘’Hayır’’ kampanyası başlattı.
Son genel seçimlerde 182 bin, yerel seçimde ise 102 bin oy alan BTP’den referandum için sürpriz “Hayır” geldi. Ramazan ayı boyunca il il gezerek neden “Hayır” diyeceklerini anlatan Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş, Anayasa Mahkemesinin hükümetin tasarrufuna alınmak istendiğini savundu. 

“Hayır’da yarışalım” sloganını kullanan Baş gittiği illerdeki konuşmalarda, ‘’ Bu Anayasa ile kuvvetler ayrılığı prensibi kalkıyor. Saltanat döneminde bile padişahın astığı astık, kestiği kestik değildi. Bunlar öyle bir yargı sistemi ortaya koydular ki, yasama, yürütme ve yargı bunların elinde olacak. Vallahi de billahi de ‘Hayır’ demeniz şarttır’’dedi ve şu mesajları verdi: 

YARGI ELE GEüRİLECEK: Anayasa Mahkemesi ile Danıştay madenler başta olmak üzere birçok konuda milletin lehine kararlar aldı. Madenlerimizi 350 ecnebi firmaya AKP Hükümeti verdi. Danıştay bu memleket yağma Hasan’ın böreği değil diyor. Düzenlemeleri iptal ediyor. Anayasa Mahkemesi, maden çıkarmayla alakalı yöntemi iptal ediyor. Anayasa değişikliği ile yargı hükümetin tasarrufuna giriyor. 

MENDERES AYRI: Yer altı kaynaklarını koruyan Menderes, ABD tarafından reddedildi. Bu iktidarı ve bu Başbakan’ı ise ABD koruyor. Menderes’i ipe götürenle, onu memleketin başına neredeyse musibet haline getiren el aynı. Bunların döneminde tam 40 bin tane kilise evi açıldı. Mukayese etiğimizde Menderes’le alakası var mı? 

BüLüNMENİN Eşİğİ: AB’ye gireceğiz bahanesiyle Türkiye maalesef bölünmenin eşiğine getirildi. şimdi biz AB’ye girerek Türkiye bölünsün, birlik ve beraberliği yok olsun istiyor muyuz? O halde referandumda ‘Hayır” diyeceğiz. 




Kaynak:Gazeteport

Altaylı Yine Haydar Baş'a Yüklendi


Hrant Dink cinayetinden sonra Haydar Baş'a yüklenen Fatih Altaylı, Malatya katliamından sonra da yüklendi. üünkü Haydar Baş oraya gitmiş. İşte o iki yazı.
Fatih Altaylı

Tesadüf

Hrant Dink cinayeti sonrası bir yazımda "Haydar Baş" ismine ve onun çevresine dikkat çekmiştim. 
İlginçtir, Haydar Baş, yaklaşık 1 hafta önce Malatya'da bir toplantı düzenlemiş. 
Tesadüf olmalı.
İşte Fatih Altaylı'nın sözkonusu eski yazısı:
Kim Bu Haydar Baş?
Trabzon'la ilgili her şey gündeme geldi ama bir tek şey gelmedi: 
HAYDAR BAş. 
Haydar Baş kim? 
Uzun yıllardır Trabzon'da bir cemaatin liderliğini yapan, televizyonları, yayın organları olan ve bir süre önce "siyasi parti"haline gelen bir oluşumun tepesindeki adam. Televizyonlarda yaptığı konuşmalar, normal bir siyasi partinin sonsuza kadar kapatılmasını gerektirecek cinsten. 
Nedense hiçbir şey olmuyor. 
Savcılar Haydar Baş karşısında "derin" uykuda. 
Baş ve cemaati Trabzon çevresinde çok etkin. 
üzellikle gençler arasında güçlü bir yapılanması olduğu konuşuluyor. Trabzon ve çevresindeki "maneviyatçı ve mukaddesatçı ve dahi milliyetçi" gençlerin ruhunu okşayan sözler söylediği ve bu gençleri etkilediği biliniyor. 
Ancak her nedense herkes "Haydar Baş olayı" karşısında "üç maymunu"oynuyor. 
Her şeyi gören ve bilen Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devleti Haydar Baş'ı neden görmezden geliyor çok merak ediyorum.

http://www.aktifhaber.com/altayli-yi...di-111520h.htm


Haydar Baş Meclis Gündeminde


CHP Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş\'ın ailesiyle, vakıflarıyla ve şirketleriyle ile ilgili iddiaları Meclis gündemine taşıdı.
Durgun, Haydar Baş hakkında İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik, Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek ve Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın cevaplandırması istemiyle TBMM Başkanlığı’na toplam 13 soruluk önerge verdi.
Durgun, İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu’ya şu soruları sordu: “Haydar Baş hangi vakıf ve derneklerin kurucusu, yöneticisi ve üyesidir? Bu kuruluşlar resmi makamlarca denetlenmiş midir? Baş hakkında güvenlik birimlerine kaç şikayette bulunulmuştur? Bu şikayetler üzerine hangi işlemler yapılmıştır? Baş’ın, aleyhinde yayın yapan kişileri, kendi taraftarlarını tahrik ettirerek tehdit ettiği doğru mudur? Trabzon’da yaşanan, bildiri dağıtan gençlere dönük saldırı olayı sırasında, bu ilde yayın yapan Kadırga TV’nin provokasyona dönük haber yaptığı tespit edilmiş midir?”
Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik’e yöneltilen sorular şöyle: “Haydar Baş’ın kullandığı profesörlük unvanı, YüK tarafından onaylanmış mıdır? Unvanın sahte kullanımından dolayı, soruşturma açılmış mıdır? Konu yargıya intikal etmiş midir?” Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek’e yöneltilen sorular şöyle: “Haydar Baş’ın, basına yansıyan nikahsız olarak yaşadığı kadından 17 çocuk sahibi olduğu ve bu çocukları resmi nikahlı eşi üzerine kaydettirdiği doğru mudur? Bu çocukların doğum tarihleri bir insanın biyolojik doğurma sürelerine uygun mudur? ‘Allah Rızası Anonim şirketi’ adlı kitabın yazarı Hasan Ali Songur’un 23 Mart 2003’te Ankara Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi’ne verdiği ifadeyle ilgili ne tür işlemler yapılmıştır?” Kemal Unakıtan’a sorulan sorular ise şunlar: “Haydar Baş kaç şirketin kurucusu ve ortağıdır? Bu şirketler ve kendisi hakkında dava açılmış mıdır? Bu şirketlerle ilgili Maliye Bakanlığı’nca denetim yapılmış mıdır?”

http://www.aktifhaber.com/haydar-bas...nde-34843h.htm

Haydar Baş\'ın \'beş karısı olduğu, müritlerini sömürdüğü\' iddialarıMüritleri Haydar Baş\'a Başkaldırdı


Birgün Gazetesi\'nde Haydar Baş\'ın \'beş karısı olduğu, müritlerini sömürdüğü\' iddiaları yeralan sert bir haber yayınlandı. Biz de konuyu Haydar Baş\'ın sağ koluna sorduk.
Birgün Gazetesi’nde Yalçın Ergündoğan imzasıyla dün Haydar Baş hakkında oldukça sert bir haber yayımlandı. Haberde, Haydar Baş’ın beş karısının fotoğrafı yayımlandı. Ayrıca Baş’ın üçü sabit biri değişken pek çok eşinin olduğu, bir çok müridini maddi manevi istismar ettiği ve müritlerinin artık başkaldırdığı iddia edildi.

Birgün’de yayınlanan ve şok iddialar ve suçlamalar içeren haber üzerine, Büyük Türkiye Partisi’nin görüşlerini aldık.

Sitemizin Yayın Yönetmeni Cevheri Güven, Büyük Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Ahmet Hamdi Kepekçi ile telefonda görüştü.

“BU HABERİ YAPANLARIN KARILARI HAYDAR BAş’LA AYNI YATAğA MI GİRDİLER”
Haberde geçen iddialarla ilgili Cevheri Güven ve Kepekçi arasında şu diyalog geçti:

CG: Ahmet bey, Birgün Gazetesi’nde iki internet sitesinin adresi verilerek Haydar Baş hakkında ağır ithamlarda bulunuluyor ne diyeceksiniz?

AHK: Siz ciddi bir kurumsunuz lütfen böyle mevzulara girmeyin. Herkes herkes hakkında bir şeyler söyleyebilir. İnternetten her şey yazılıp çiziliyor. Birgün Gazetesi’ne karşı hukuki haklarımızı kullanacağız. Lütfen böyle mevzulara girmeyin

CG: Peki gazetede beş tane hanımefendinin fotoğrafı konularak bunların Haydar Baş’ın karıları olduğu iddia ediliyor buna ne diyeceksiniz?

AHK: Haydar Baş’ın bu kadar karısı olduğunu iddia edenlerin, bunları söyleyenlerin karıları Haydar Baş’la aynı yastıkta mı yattı ki bunu tesbit ettiler.Ben sadece bunu söylüyorum gayet açık ve net.

“HAYIR” DEMEDİ

CG: O zaman bu hanımefendilerin Haydar Bey’in karıları olmadığını mı söylüyorsunuz?

AHK: Ben tek bir şey söylüyorum. Bunu iddia edenlerin karıları Haydar Baş’la aynı yatağı mı paylaşıyor.

CG: “Bunlar Haydar Bey’in karıları değil” söylemek istediğiniz bu mu?

AHK: Bakın bir ithamda bulunuyorsunuz.

CG: Efendim benim bir ithamım yok sadece Birgün’deki haberi ve iki sitede yer alan iddiaları soruyorum.

AHK: (Sinirleniyor) Siz kimsiniz, kim oluyorsunuz. Ben net bir şey söyledim. Başka bir şey söylemem. Telefonu kapatıyorum….

Birgün Gazetesi’nde Yalçın Ergündoğan imzasıyla yayınlanan haber şöyleydi:

BTP Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş’ın mağdurları internette bir site açtı
MüRİTLERİ HAYDAR BAş’A BAşKALDIRDI

Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi’nin (BTP) Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş’ın mağdurları internette bir site açtı. İddialara göre, Haydar Baş’ın 3 asil, 1 yedekten oluşan ve ‘resmi nikahlı’ olanın dışında, sayısı belli olmayan ‘eşleri’ ve çocukları mevcut. Başka annelerden olan çocukları da ‘resmi nikahlı’ olanın üzerine kayıtlı. http://haydarbastarikati.com adresinde yayın yapan ve kendilerini Haydarbaşzede olarak tanımlayan ve Haydar Baş’a başkaldıran grup, Biz Kimiz? Sorusunu, “Bizler, Hasan Songür ağabeyimiz gibi. Haydar Baş’ın müridi iken, tarikattan kopmuş ve kader birliği etmiş kişileriz. Bizler; Haydar Baş ve yakınındaki insanlar tarafından mağdur edilmiş, aldatılmış, sömürülüp bir kenara atılmış kimseleriz. Bizim gibi, “Haydar Başzede” olmuş bütün mağdurları bize destek olmaya davet ediyoruz…” şeklinde yanıtlıyor. üte yandan, profesörlüğünün de “sahte” olduğu iddia edilen Haydar Baş’la ilgili yorum ve bilgilerin yayınlanmakta olduğu site;www.haydarbasharemi.org adını taşıyor.

Baş, sitede “ünce fiziksel bir yakınlık kurmalıyız ki, bu daha sonra manevi yakınlığa dönüşebilsin. Aramızda fiziksel yakınlığı kuramazsak, Allah’tan aldığım feyzi size ulaştıramam” diyor. Sitede yer alan bir iddiaya göre, ‘Haydar Baş’ın imam nikahlı eşlerinden birisi ise Yargıtay’ın 15. Dairesi’nin üyesi olan İzzet Karadaş’ın kızı Sinem Karadaş.

BAş’IN şİRKETLERİ
SENTEKS Aş. Başçelik, üzel Meltem Hastaneleri, üzel Meltem Okulları, Melpa A.ş’den oluşan şirketler, Meltem TV ve Yeni Mesaj Gazetesi…

Trabzonlular bilir…
TAYAD’lıların linç girişiminden kurtulduğu Trabzon’daki olaylar sırasında altyazıyla toplumu tahrik eden televizyonları hatırlatan Ali Bayramoğlu bir yazısında, “Trabzonlular bilir… Kasırga TV daha önce önceden Kadırga TV adını taşırdı. Kadırga TV, MGK’nın bir dönem devşirdiğini açıkladığı, özellikle Trabzon bölgesinde yapılan her toplantıda, şahit olduğum üzere provokasyon yapmayı adet haline getirmiş, bir dini cemaatin, Haydar Baş’ın televizyonuydu” yazmıştı…
http://www.aktifhaber.com/muritleri-...rdi-34238h.htm

Haydar Baş\'ın Prof\'luğu Sahte Mi?Haydar Baş\'ın Prof\'luğu Sahte Mi?


İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Haydar Baş\'ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan \"Prof. Dr.\" ünvanını kullandığını açıkladı. Ancak Baş\'ın bu ünvanını kullanması şimdilik sorun değil çünkü...
İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş\'ın, akademik kariyer kazanmadan \'\'Prof. Dr.\'\' unvanını kullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi.

CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun\'un, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Baş\'ın Türk Medeni Kanunu\'nun hükümlerine göre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.

Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Baş\'ı eleştiren bir kitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazı bilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlar hakkında açılan davanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Baş\'ın kullandığı \'\'Prof. Dr.\'\' unvanını Azerbaycan Bakü üniversitesi\'nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Baş\'ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonucuna varıldığını belirten Aksu, \'\'YüK Başkanlığı\'nca adı geçenin Prof. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştir\'\' dedi.

Aksu, Haydar Baş\'ın ortağı olduğu şirketler hakkında Başbakanlık\'ın onayı doğrultusunda inceleme yapıldığını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarla ilgili gerekli işlemlerin yerine getirildiğini kaydetti.

HAYDAR BAş ''SAHTE'' PROFESüRDüR...Mü? http://forum.kanka.net/archive/http://www.kasiye.com/images/haydarbas.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=jduYC3FIsUE

HAYDAR BAş ''SAHTE'' PROFESüRDüR...

CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun'un, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Baş'ın Türk Medeni Kanunu'nun hükümlerine göre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.

Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Baş'ı eleştiren bir kitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazı bilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlar hakkında açılan davanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Baş'ın kullandığı ''Prof. Dr.'' unvanını Azerbaycan Bakü üniversitesi'nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Baş'ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonucuna varıldığını belirten Aksu, ''YüK Başkanlığı'nca adı geçenin Prof. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştir'' dedi.
TARİKAT şEYHİ Mİ, MAFYA BABASI MI ?
Hem Hasan Songür’ ü susturmak, hem de kitabı ortadan kaldırmak için, mafyaların ve çetelerin kullandığı en ilkel yollara başvuruyor. Kitaptaki korkunç gerçekler kamuoyuna yansıyınca Hasan Songür, Milliyete ve Kanal D'ye ropörtajlar vermeye başladı. Sahte şeyh Haydar Baş deliye döndü ve adamlarını Hasan Songür ve yayın evinin üzerine saldı.

Onun içtiği suyun artığını içmeyi şans ve erdem sayacak kadar şeyhi Haydar Baş'a hayrandı. Ancak 9 yıl boyunca üst üste gelenler Songür'ün günün birinde gerçekle yüz yüze gelmesini sağladı. 

İşte bu noktada Hasan Songür, Haydar Baş'ın uykularını kaçıran, istihbarat birimlerini harekete geçiren, "Allah Rızası A.ş" isimli kitabı yazdı.

Kitap, basılıp yayına girdiği anda ise hem yayınevi sahibi Turgut Sağlam hem de Hasan Ali Songür'ün başına gelmeyen kalmadı. 

SİLAHLI TEHDİTLER

Kitaptaki korkunç gerçekler kamuoyuna yansıyınca Hasan Songür, Milliyet Gazetesine ve Kanal D'ye ropörtajlar vermeye başladı. Sahte şeyh Haydar Baş deliye döndü ve adamlarını Hasan Ali Songür ve yayın evinin üzerine saldı. Hertürlü tehdit, şantaj ve para teklifi yapıldı. 

Silahlı tehditlerin ardı arkası kesilmeyince, kitabın basıldığı üıra Basın Yayın ve Dağıtım adlı matbaanın sahibi Turgut SAğLAM ve kitabın yazarı olan Hasan Ali Songür resmi mercilere müracaat ettiler VE YAPILAN TEHDİTLERİ ANLATTILAR.

HASAN SONGüR HAYDAR BAş’IN MüRİTLERİNİ TUFAYA DüşüRDü

şeyhin tehditleri öyle bir boyuta geldi ki sonunda Hasan Songür'ün evini bastılar. şeyhin müritlerinden Mustafa Eraslan;bu eylem için, Meltem TV den kamera ve kameraman getirerek Hasan Songür’ün evinde düzenek kuruyor. Sonra da; O’nu kamera karşısında, PİşMAN OLDUğUNU İTİRAF ETTİRİYORLAR. AMA GüNüL RIZASIYLA DEğİL. BüTüN İLKEL üETELERİN USULüYLE. KABA KUVVETLE. 

Yanlarından getirdikleri Meltem TV'ye ait iki kameranın karşısına Hasan Songür'ü oturttular ve ZOR KULLANILARAK KAMERA KARşISINDA, YAPTILARINA PİşMAN OLDUM DEDİRTTİLER. 

Ancak Haydar Baş'ın yanında 9 yıl geçiren Hasan Songür başına gelecekleri bildiği için daha uyanık davrandı. VE EVİNE YERLEşTİRDİğİ GİZLİ KAMERAYLA, TEHDİTLE HAYDAR BAş’IN MüRİTLERİNİN KENDİNİ KONUşTURUP KAMERAYA ALMALARINI GüRüNTüLEDİ.

şeyhin en yakın adamlarından Ahmet Celal KASAP sevinç içinde çektikleri kaseti Haydar Baş'a verirken düştükleri tufanın farkında bile değildi. 
SAHTE şEYH İFLAH OLMAZ BİR üDüL AVCISIDIR 


Müritleri dışında pek fazla kişi bilmez ama o, güya ilmi ve akademik çalışmalarıyla dünyaca meşhurdur. Saygın çalışmalarından dolayı kendine dünyaca saygın kurumlar tarafından saygın ödüller verilmiştir. 

Mesela şeyh efendi, İngiltere'de önemli bir topluluğun temel üyelerinden biridir. Aynı ülkedeki başka bir topluluk onu şeref üyesi seçmiştir. Bununla da kalmamış şeyh efendiye İslami ilimlere, insan haklarına ve ekonomiye eşsiz hizmetlerinden dolayı şeref sertifikası vermiştir.

Amerika'daki saygın kurumlar, ingiltere'dekilerden geri kalır mı? Orada ki kurumlardan biri de şeyhi insanlığa katkılarından dolayı yılın adamı seçer.

Bununla da yetinmez, bir de dünya basınına, insan haklarına, ekonomiye hizmetlerinden ötürü liderlik ödülü verirler. 

İletişim endüstrisine katkılarından dolayı saygın liderlik ödülünü mü esirgeyecekler? Onu da verirler. 

Bu ödüllerin listesi uzar. 

Meraklıları şeyhin kitaplarında tam listesini bulabilirler. Sözde şeyhin kitaplarının ilk elli sayfası bu kurumlardan aldığı plaketlerin fotoğrafları ve ödüllerin içeriğiyle ilgili açıklamalarla doludur. 

Allah aşkına Haydar Baş, bu ülkede insan haklarına hangi katkıyı yapmıştır? 

Yüzlerce insanın emeğini sömürürken ekonomiye nasıl bir katkısı olmuştur? 

Bırakın Türkçe'yi doğru dürüst telaffuzları olmayan müritleri, televizyonunda arzı endam ederken hangi iletişim endüstrisine... ilim öğrenmeye çalışan müritlerini kapı dışarı ederken hangi ilme... Eşsiz hizmetlerinden dolayı imiş... Hadi canım sende. 

Bu zırvalara ancak çömezler inanır, "şeyhimizin değerini, Türkiye bilmiyor ama gavurlar bile anladı" der, sevinirler. 

Bilmezler ki kendileri de kolaylıkla bu türden ödüller alabilirler. 

Bilmezler ki, birkaç yabancı dil bilir bir mürit, yurttaşına gidip, üçüncü dünya ülkelerindeki bir hiç olup da üstünlük duygularını tatmin etmek isteyen zavallılara para karşılığı statü sağlayan kurum ve topluluklardan üç beş yüz dolara bu teneke parçası plaketlere satın alıp şeyhlerine teslim etmektedir. Bilmezler ki...

Daha önce bir akademsyenin bu konu yaptığı açıklama şu şekildeydi:

Söz konusu “ödüllerin” hiçbiri ödül değildir. Bunlar “Kim Kimdir?” kitaplarında adı yayınlanma hakkından ibarettir. Uluslararası Biyografi Merkezi ve Amerikan Biyografi Enstitüsü birbirleriyle irtibatlı ve aynı mantıkla çalışan iki kurumdur. Bunlar her yıl onlarca cilt kitap basarak burada biyografik bilgiler yayınlarlar. Burada bilgisi olan kişilerde oldukça yüksek ücret ödeyerek bu kitapları satın alırlar. Söz gelimi geçen yılın Who”s Who (Kim Kimdir ?) kitapları ortalama 200 Dolara satılıyordu. Bu kitapları sadece bazı kütüphaneler ve adları burada geçen kişiler satın aldıklarından, maksimum insan hakkında bilgi girilmeye çalışılır. Bu bilgiler de bizzat şahısların kendileri veya sevenleri tarafından sağlanır. üzetle Haydar Başa verilmiş herhangi bir ödül yoktur. Bunlar “Kim Kimdir ?” de yer alma hakkıdır. Parası olan herkes, uydurma faaliyetlerle bu kitaba girebilir
Son Düzenleyen maturidi; 1 gün önce at 16:58



*
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi (BTP)'nin Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş'ın mağdurları internette bir site açtı. 

İddialara göre, Haydar Baş'ın 3 asil bir yedekten oluşan ve 'resmi nikahlı' olanın dışında, sayısı belli olmayan "eşleri" ve çocukları mevcut. Başka annelerden olma çocukları da 'resmi nikahlı' olanın üzerine kayıtlı.

*BİRGüN GAZETESİ'NDEN 
YALüIN ERGüNDOğAN'IN HABERİ:* 

Haydar Baş'a baş kaldırarak, 'haydarbastarikati.com' adresinden yayın yapan bir web sitesi kuran ve kendilerini "Haydarzede" olarak tanımlayan ve grup, kendileriyle ilgili olarak yöneltilen "Biz Kimiz?" sorusunu şöyle yanıtlıyor: 

"Bizler, Hasan Songür ağabeyimiz gibi, Haydar Baş'ın müridi iken, tarikatten kopmuş ve kader birliği etmiş kimeleriz. Bizler; Haydar Baş ve yakınındaki insanlar tarafından mağdur edilmiş, dünyası ve ahireti perişan edilmiş, aldatılmış, sömürülüp bir kenara atılmış kimseleriz. Bizler, hür ve özgür iradelerimizle kendimize göre bir takım doğruları, insanlara anlatma niyeti ile bu çalışmayı ortaya koymuş, hiç bir yere bağlı olmayan bağımsız bireyleriz. Bizim gibi, "Haydarbaşzede" olmuş bütün mağdurları bize destek olmaya davet ediyoruz..." 

üte yandan, Profesörlüğünün de "sahte" olduğu iddia edilen Haydar Baş'la ilgili yorum ve bilgilerin yayınlanmakta olduğu site;*http://www.haydarbastarikati.com/*adını taşıyor. Daha önce açılan iki site ise, kimliği belirsiz kişi ya da kişilerce çökertilmiş... 

*EşLERİNİN ve üOCUKLARININ SAYISI BELLİ DEğİL...
*
İddialara göre, Haydar Baş'ın 3 asil bir yedekten oluşan resmi nikahlı olanın dışında, sayısı belli olmayan "eşleri" ve çocukları mevcut. Sözkonusu internet sitesinde yayınlanan bilgi ve tanımlamalar şöyle: 
"Güzele güzel demezdi güzel kendinin olmayınca. Beğendiği güzel müridelerin kendisinin olması için bir yöntem bulmuştu. şeriat, dört kadınla evlenmeye müsaade ediyordu. Onunda üç asil bir yedek olmak üzere dört karısı oluyordu hep. Gözüne yeni birini kestirince, yedeğe yar saçların lüle lüle diyordu..." 

*şEYH HAYDAR BAş, NASIL KANDIRIYORMUş? 
*
Haydar Baş'ın kandırma yöntemleri ise, eski müridlerince şöyle açıklanıyor: 

“ünce fiziksel bir yakınlık kurmalıyız ki, bu daha sonra manevi yakınlığadönüşebilsin. Aramızda fiziksel yakınlığı kuramazsak, Allah'tan aldığım feyzi size ulaştıramam” diyor onlara. Tarikattaki kızlar, şeyh' efendi'yle evlenen bir kızı, kesinlikle cehennem ateşinin yakmayacağına inanıyorlardı. üünkü; 'şeyhin kutsal tenine değen kadını, Allah cehenneminde yakmaya razı olmazmış!' 

"Bu adamın dördüncü karısı olmamı istediler" diye inleyen bir sesle, radyoyu arayan kız; "Zaten dört karısı var. Eğer ben kabul edersem dördüncü karısını boşayacakmış. Kabul etmezsem Allah'ın gazabına uğrarmışım. ülürmüşüm. Böyle dedi o kadın. Korkuyorum. Okuluma da gidemiyordum artık. Bir kızcağıza diyeceksiniz ki, "şeyhimin karısı olacaksın," kabul etmeyince de yüreğine ölüm korkusu salacaksınız. Bu türden tehditvari davranış kalıpları sergilemek, tarikat düzenini sürdürmekle görevli müridler için vakayı adiyeden değil miydi zaten. Bir kızcağızı gözünüze kestireceksiniz, onu hareminize kapatmak için dördüncü karınızı kapı dışarı edeceksiniz. şeriat, dört karıya kadar müsaade ediyor ya... şeyh şeriata karşı çıkmıyor aklınca... şeriat karşısında boynu kıldan ince keyfince... Tabii ki şeyhin hanımlarının kimliklerini belirli kişiler dışında kimse bilmez. Bu kişiler, tarikatta dolaşıp dururlar ama şeyhin hanımları oldukları bilinmez. şu anda Haydar Baş’ın 1 resmi, 4 İmam Nikahlı dört hanımı var. Kaç tanesini boşadığını Allah bilir. Bazı hanımlarının gerçek isimlerini kimse bilmez. Onlara kod adlar verir. Eğer şeyh onu boşarsa, ihtiyaçları karşılanır. Onun ihtiyaçlarını karşılayanlar da bunu neden yaptıklarını sormazlar..." 

*YARGITAY 15.DAİRE HAKİMİNİN KIZI* 

"Haydar Baş’ın imam nikahlı hanımlarından birisi Yargıtay’ın 15. Dairesi’ nin üyesi olan İzzet Karadaş’ın kızı SİNEM (1976). Sinem Karadaş, Haydar Baş’la arkadaşlarının kendisini tarikat evlerine götürmesiyle tanıştı. İstanbul’da üniversitede okuyordu. Kısa sürede mürit haline gelen Sinem, daha sonra şeyhin kendisini beğenmesi üzerine bir anda kendisini 4. hanım olarak buluverdi..." 

*şEYHLİğİ DE SAHTEYMİş* 

İddialara göre; Kadiri şeyhi Hayri Baba’ nın 1979’da vefatından sonra, 12 Eylül 1980 Harekatının akabinde Kadiri Tarikatı’ndan şeyhliğini ilan eden 8 kişiden biri olmuş. 1979’ da Kadiri şeyhi Hayri Baba vefat etmiş. Kendisine bağlı gençleri cenaze evine göndererek şeyhin cenazesini gasp ettirmiş ve Haydar Baş’ın evine, Trabzon Akçaabat’a getirilmiş. O da şeyhinin cesedini evinin yakınlarında bir yere defnettirmiş. Bunu da eski şeyhin, şeyhliği kendisine bırakmış olduğunun delili olarak gösteregelmiş. Haydar BAş;1947 yılında, Trabzon Akçaabat’ta doğmuş. İlk, orta, lise eğitimini Trabzon’da tamamlamış. 1970 yılında, Kayseri Erciyes Yüksek İslam Enstitüsü’nden mezun olmuş. 1995 yılında, Yüksek Lisans, Doktora, Doçentlik ve Profesörlük ünvanlarının hepsini Azerbaycan Bakü Devlet ünviversitesi’nden almış. Halen, 2001 tarihinde kurulan "Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi"nin Genel Başkanı. Katıldığı ik seçimde aldığı oy oranı binde 48... 

*PROFESüRLüğü DE SAHTE* 

İçişleri Bakanlığı, Başbakanlığın onayı ile Haydar Baş’ın profesör unvanı kullanmasıyla ilgili olarak inceleme yaptı. İncelemenin ardından YüK’e gönderilen raporda, konunun 2547 sayılı yasanın 28 ve 29. maddelerine aykırı olduğu belirtilerek, şu görüşlere yer verildi: 
"1995 yılında Azerbaycan’dan Haydar Baş’a ‘Profesör Elmi adı verilmiştir’ dendiği ancak bu belgenin içeriğinin anlaşılamadığı, Haydar Baş’ın Resmi Gazete’de Prof.Dr. unvanıyla Orman Bakanlığı Müşavirliği’ne atandığı, bakanlığa verdiği dilekçelerde bu unvanı kullandığı; Yeni Mesaj gazetesinin başyazarı olarak aynı unvanı kullandığı incelendi. Ayrıca Baş’ın Prof. Dr. unvanıyla 10 kitap yazdığı, kitap satışlarının İlmi Araştırmalar Vakfı tarafından ya da elden yapıldığı anlaşıldı. Baş’ın yine aynı unvanla Mesaj ve Meltem TV’lerde program yaptığı incelendi. Haydar Baş’ın Türkiye’de ve dış ülkelerde bir akademik kariyeri kazanmadan "Prof. Dr." unvanını her yerde ve her alanda kullandığı incelendiğinden 2547 sayılı kanunun 28 ve 29. maddeleri uyarınca YüK Başkanlığı’nca ve Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonuç ve kanaatine varılmıştır." 

*'TRABZON OLAYLARI'NDAKİ TAHRİKLERLE İLGİLİ ALİ BAYRAMOğLU'NUN YORUMU...* 

"ürneğin "TAYAD'lıların dağıttığı bildiri öncesi Trabzon'daki yerel Kasırga televizyonunun üç kez alt yazı geçerek bayrak yakıldığını, PKK bayrağı açıldığını kamuoyuna duyurmasını" nasıl açıklıyor Trabzon Valisi? Daha olaylar başlamadan önce Trabzon'un kimi çevre ilçelerinden gelen, bayrağı kim yaktı telefonlarını nasıl izah ediyor? Trabzonlular bilir... Kasırga TV daha önce önceden Kadırga TV adını taşırdı. Kadırga TV, MGK'nın bir dönem devşirdiğini açıkladığı, özellikle Trabzon bölgesinde yapılan her toplantıda, benim de birkaç kez şahit olduğum üzere provokasyon yapmayı adet haline getirmiş, bir dini cemaatin, Haydar Baş'ın televizyonuydu..." (12 Nisan 2005 tarihli Yeni şafak gazetesi "Tahrik ve tahrikçiler" başlıklı yazı) 

*ESKİ MüRİDİNDEN BİR KİTAP: "ALLAH RIZASI ANONİM şİRKETİ"* 

Hasan Songür dokuz yıl boyunca Kadiri tarikatında Haydar Baş'ın müridi oldu. Tarikatın dergi, gazete ve televizyonlarında çalıştı. Sonunda sömürüldüğünü, aldatıldığını düşündü. Ayrılmaya karar verdi. Yaşadıkları,gördükleri, duydukları hakkında yüzlerce sayfa not aldı. Ve sonunda kendi imkanlarıyla bir kitap çıkardı: 

*"ALLAH RIZASI ANONİM Aş."... 
HAYDAR BAş'IN KONTROLüNDEKİ şİRKETLER 
SENTEKS A.ş., BAşüELİK, üZEL MELTEM HASTANELERİ, üZEL MELTEM OKULLARI, MELPA A.ş’den oluşan şirketler, Meltem TV ve Yeni Mesaj Gazetesi...* 

*Kaynak:* *www.superpoligon.com*

*Haydar Baş'a 'nikah' soruşturması Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başk*Haydar Baş'a 'nikah' soruşturması
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Başhakkında 2 yıla kadar hapis istemiyle dava açıldı. Haydar Baş, bugün mahkemeyegiderek ifade verdi.
05 Temmuz 2005 18:10
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş,hakkında ''kamu görevlilerine yalan beyanda bulunma'' suçundan başlatılansoruşturma kapsamında ifade verdi.
Ankara Adalet Sarayı'na öğleden sonra gelen Baş'ınifadesi,
soruşturmayı yürüten Basın Savcısı Nadi Türkaslantarafından alındı.
Adliyeden ayrılırken niçin geldiğine ilişkin AA muhabirinin
sorusu üzerine, ''Hem ziyaret hem ticaret. Beni,buralarda değil
miting alanlarında izleyin'' diyen Baş, diğer sorularıyanıtsız
bıraktı.
Bir kişinin suç duyurusu üzerine, Haydar Baş hakkında,''nikahsız
yaşadığı kadınlardan olan çocuklarını, resmi nikahlı eşiüzerine
kaydettirdiği'' iddiasıyla soruşturma başlatıldığıöğrenildi.
Soruşturmanın, Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun (TCK) ''resmibelgenin
düzenlenmesinde yalan beyan'' başlığını taşıyan ve 3aydan 2 yıla
kadar hapis cezasını öngören 206. maddesine muhalefetsuçundan
yürütüldüğü belirtildi.

http://forum.memurlar.net/topic.aspx?id=37501&page=2

*Haydar Baş'In Profesörlüğü Sahte üikti ...Baş'ın Prof'lu u sahte çıktı
Haydar Baş'In Profesörlüğü Sahte üikti

http://www.yenidendogus.net/forum/tu...hte-cikti.html


Baş'ın Prof'lu u sahte çıktı 
İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Ba ımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Başın, akademik kariyer kazanmadan "Prof. Dr." unvanını kullandı ının tespit edildi ini bildirdi. 



CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgunun, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Başın Türk Medeni Kanununun hükümlerine göre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldı ına dair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemedi ini belirtti.
Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Başı eleştiren bir kitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazı bilgilerin bulundu unun anlaşıldı ını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlar hakkında açılan davanın devam etti ini kaydetti.
İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Başın kullandı ı "Prof. Dr." unvanını Azerbaycan Bakü üniversitesinden para karşılı ında aldı ı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Başın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandı ının tespit edildi ini bildirdi.
Konunun, YüK Başkanlı ı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılı ınca de erlendirilmesi gerekti i sonucuna varıldı ını belirten Aksu, "YüK Başkanlı ınca adı geçenin Prof. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandı ı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayaca ı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştir" dedi.
Aksu, Haydar Başın orta ı oldu u şirketler hakkında Başbakanlıkın onayı do rultusunda inceleme yapıldı ını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarla ilgili gerekli işlemlerin yerine getirildi ini kaydetti.

Haydar Baş havadan 'Prof.' olmuş21/09/2005 (1138 kişi okudu)
RADİKAL - ANKARA - İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi lideri Haydar Baş'ın, akademik kariyer yapmadan 'Prof. Dr.' unvanını kullandığını açıkladı. 
Aksu, CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun'un soru önergesine gönderdiği yanıtta, birlikte hareket ettiği bazı kişilerin Baş'ı eleştiren bir kitap yayımlamaları üzerine tehdit ve darp edildiklerine ilişkin bilgilerin kayıtlarda yer aldığını aktardı. Aksu, Prof. unvanı konusunda ise şu bilgiyi verdi: 
"Prof. Dr. unvanını Azerbaycan Bakü üniversitesi'nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Baş'ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığı tespit edilmiştir. Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonucuna varılmıştır. YüK Başkanlığı'nca adı geçenin Prof. Dr. unvanını hak etmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı belirtilmiştir."


http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=164703

AksuÂ´dan BaşÂ´ı kızdıracak açıklama

İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş’ın, akademikkariyer kazanmadan Â´Prof. Dr.Â´ unvanını kullandığının tespit edildiğini açıkladı.
Haberi KaydetArkadaşına Gönder

20 Eylül 2005 14:20 - 122 Yorum - 7,999 Okunma 


CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun’un, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Baş’ın Türk Medeni Kanunu’nun hükümlerine göre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.

Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Baş’ı eleştiren bir kitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazı bilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlar hakkında açılan davanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Baş’ın kullandığı Â´Prof. Dr.Â´ unvanını Azerbaycan Bakü üniversitesi’nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Baş’ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonucuna varıldığını belirten Aksu, Â´YüK Başkanlığı’nca adı geçenin Prof. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştirÂ´ dedi.

Aksu, Haydar Baş’ın ortağı olduğu şirketler hakkında Başbakanlık’ın onayı doğrultusunda inceleme yapıldığını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarla ilgili gerekli işlemlerin yerine getirildiğini kaydetti.

http://www.haber7.com/haber/20050920...k-aciklama.php*

----------

